
Ask HN: How can I make money out of forensics? - flefli
Hello, I am a person who is currently working in the cyber security field in an entry position, and I am interested in earning some side-money.<p>I know that for red-teamers bug bounty is a viable solution, but I do not have the appropriate knowledge for being a bounty hunter, nor do I wish to be one.<p>I have knowledge instead in windows and linux forensics, and I am looking for a way to offer my knowledge so that I can get payed for it. <i></i>Not<i></i> as a full time job.<p>Also, if you have any suggestions for other &quot;blue-team&quot; jobs that require skills not mentioned here would be appreciated.
======
ksaj
Let a handful of lawyers that work in cases that overlap your expertise know
about what you can offer them. Once you have a successful gig under your belt,
further gigs are easier since lawyers are themselves a niche "market" and
prefer working with people who are experienced and knowledgeable (and
therefore vetted) about working with other lawyers.

------
arkadiyt
Consulting seems like the most obvious candidate. You could also sell your
knowledge as an online course or book.

~~~
flefli
Can you please give me more information about consulting? How do I get started
into that?

